

Security content of iOS 6.1 Software Update - cyann
https://support.apple.com/kb/HT5642

======
stanleydrew
Interesting to see a lot of Google contributors to the WebKit memory
corruption issue. Does Google or Apple push more commits to WebKit these days,
or is it about even?

~~~
sjwright
Here's a clue from back in 2010

[http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2010/02/webkit-...](http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2010/02/webkit-
commits.html)

Which shows that Google overtook Apple in late 2009. I don't know if that's
still current, but the blog author did post the python source code he wrote to
make that graph. Perhaps some enterprising HN reader can update us for 2013?

<https://github.com/martine/webkit-who>

~~~
rdl
I was at a party with a Chrome security guy (and a Mozilla security guy) a
couple days ago and it certainly sounded like 80+% were Google instead of
Apple, at least in security.

Also apparently there's a guy at Google who fuzzes Mozilla code using Google
servers and collects a lot of Mozilla bounties (like $100k/yr) personally,
which is kind of an interesting ethical thing :)

~~~
dorianj
Even more interesting ethically considering a large portion of Mozilla's
revenue comes from Google.

------
barlo
These are security holes patched in 6.1. I almost first read it as these are
issues existent in 6.1. They need to better title the article.

------
mpclark
There seems to be a lot more useful explaining going on here compared to the
bland platitudes I'm used to reading from Microsoft.

------
miles_matthias
Glad to see continuous effort from Apple in battling security threats.

Grumpy to see that this page doesn't render correctly in the latest version of
Chrome.

~~~
gurkendoktor
> Glad to see continuous effort from Apple in battling security threats.

Okay, I'll be that guy in this thread: Continuous efforts for _recent devices_
only. I still know a few iPad 1's in regular use and they'll stay unpatched
forever. In that situation, such a long list of exploits is scary rather than
comforting.

~~~
saurik
Isn't the "post-PC era" great? It was really miserable getting that minimum of
10 years of supported security patches. :(

<http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/endofsupport.aspx>

